# Repatriation Insurance



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

I am in the process of obtaining the residency visa for Portugal. I am a US citizen. I have my secondary insurance that states I am covered worldwide for emergencies BUT I think I still need to buy repatriation insurance. Does anyone know where I can just buy it without having to buy insurance. I’m not a big family person so would probably just want my body cremated and put out to sea. (Seriously)


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

cruizes said:


> I am in the process of obtaining the residency visa for Portugal. I am a US citizen. I have my secondary insurance that states I am covered worldwide for emergencies BUT I think I still need to buy repatriation insurance. Does anyone know where I can just buy it without having to buy insurance. I’m not a big family person so would probably just want my body cremated and put out to sea. (Seriously)


Hi, Cremation is not common here but does happen. You could have a word with one or more of the crematorium to find their procedure and cost then just leave a sum of money to cover it and write it in your Portuguese will.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

It might be possible to will your body to a university for training medical students. If you're so inclined, that is.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

smudges said:


> It might be possible to will your body to a university for training medical students. If you're so inclined, that is.


If only that were possible Smudges. We have a teaching hospital here in Coimbra and I was informed that it was not the accepted thing here. When I questioned how the students were trained, the answer was a cagey, "Well maybe they use the homeless."

All that info was from family members, one of whom is a doctor who actually trained in Coimbra. This thread has raised the issue in my mind again and I think that I will now move outside the family and make a formal approach to the hospital. Thanks for bringing it up.

@Cruizes - I accept that the insurance industry, in particular in so much as it relates to travel, is vastly different either side of the pond. This is just to raise a question regarding repatriation as it is a standard inclusion in our travel policies. Fall seriously ill or injured and need repatriating back home? It's covered. Die and need repatriation? That's covered too. Are you sure that yours does not have those inclusions?


----------



## ntoolan (Sep 23, 2017)

I am preparing for a move to France in 2018 and have similar requirements. My regular BCBS insurance covers me overseas and includes evacuation to the closest appropriate hospital but does not include repatriation (which can be either dead or alive). I did some research and found you can buy just the evacuation/repatriation insurance. I don't know whether I can mention a company by name but if you google it, you'll find a few companies where you become a member for a year and they provide that service. When I looked it was about $600/year. That's what I plan to do to meet the requirements of the visa.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

ntoolan said:


> I am preparing for a move to France in 2018 and have similar requirements. My regular BCBS insurance covers me overseas and includes evacuation to the closest appropriate hospital but does not include repatriation (which can be either dead or alive). I did some research and found you can buy just the evacuation/repatriation insurance. I don't know whether I can mention a company by name but if you google it, you'll find a few companies where you become a member for a year and they provide that service. When I looked it was about $600/year. That's what I plan to do to meet the requirements of the visa.


i would really appreciate the name of the company. Many thanks


----------



## fridges (Sep 5, 2016)

Look into this MedjetAssist, medjetdotcom and if you are an aarp member you also get a discount.


----------



## ntoolan (Sep 23, 2017)

That's the one. I wasn't sure if naming specific companies was allowed on the forum.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We asked abut this at a presentation by the British Embassy where a doctor spoke about death formalities in Portugal. She said they had more than enough cadavers to work on and also that organ donation is presumed, as in Spain.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> We asked abut this at a presentation by the British Embassy where a doctor spoke about death formalities in Portugal. She said they had more than enough cadavers to work on and also that organ donation is presumed, as in Spain.


That's interesting Maggy. Did she give any indication where they got these cadavers from?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

No and nobody asked.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> No and nobody asked.


Thanks Maggy.


----------

